# SSR y resistencia termica



## jabo (May 5, 2008)

Necesito ayuda con el empleo de un SSR para activar desactivar una resistencia térmica. Necesito el esquema Conexiones; si alguien me puede decir alguna pagina en la que venga o algun manual, se lo agradeceria.


Muchas gracias


----------



## Inductor (May 5, 2008)

Saludos jabo 
De hecho puedes usar cualquier circuito para controlar temperatura y en vez de usar como salida un relevador usa el Solid State Relay


----------



## jabo (May 6, 2008)

Este circuito que me has pasado es usando un Solid State Relay?

Y si me puedes poner el esquema interno del SSR, estaria bien.

muchas gracias


----------



## Inductor (May 6, 2008)

Saludos Jabo mira los SSR los venden ya encapsulados solo traen 4 Tornillos 2 son entradas y 2 son salidas, no tendras problema al conectarlo las entradas son 3-36 vdc y las salidas son de de varios Amperajes y de voltaje de 100-44o VCA depende del modelo busca por ejemplo los OPTO 22 pero hay muchas marcas

Lo del circuito no lo tengo aqui a la mano pero alguna vez lo construí solo lleva un opto coupler con salida a triac disparas un triac de potencia y a funcionar.

Me podrias decir para que lo requieres haber si puedo ayudarte?


----------



## Inductor (May 6, 2008)

Saludos jabo mira checa esta pagina 
www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/relays/relays.html 

en ella está el diagrama que me pedías contruyelo y las entradas las conectas en vez del relay del circuito que te había posteado,y ya no uses el diodo ya que no lo requerira mas

Comentame que opinas.


----------



## jabo (May 7, 2008)

Lo necesito para un trabajo que estoy realizando. Por la Web he encontrado esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm 

Que me imagino que sera el circuito interno donde las entradas seran el EMISOR y TIERRA del circuito y las salidas seran al circuito de la resistencia termica,no?


----------



## Inductor (May 7, 2008)

Las entradas son donde dice (In+) e (In-) y aplicaras el voltaje del activacion de SSR y las terminales de salida se intercalaran con la carga es decir la resistencia de calentamiento como si fuera un switch.

Suerte.


----------



## jabo (May 19, 2008)

+  PID Settings y Fuzzy Settings 

The fuzzy control function is used when there is external disturbance, to suppress
overshooting or undershooting the temperature being controlled by the
E5ZE and stabilize the set point within a short period.
• The fuzzy constants are automatically adjusted when the PID constants are
changed.
• If automatic adjustment of fuzzy constants is unsatisfactory, adjust them
manually referring to the following table.


	+  Empleo de un SSR (Solid State Relay) para activar desactivar una resistencia térmica. Esquema Conexiones. 

Aqui pondria el esquema que me has pasado, el de LM35, sabiendo que sobra el diodo y en vez de un 12V Relay poner un SSR. El circuito se regularia con el potenciometro


	+  Explicar la inclusion del Integrado TCA 785  entre el regulador y el SSR. Esquema conexión


No se que hay que poner aqui



         +  Algoritmo básico PID. Formulas de Discretización.

 Euler y Tustin








Estoy en algun punto equivocado? Me puede ayudar alguien en el punto que no se hacer?

muchas gracias


----------

